# Any way to fill this hole on a gun stock?



## marlin336 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have a rifle with what I think is an oak stock. Someone drilled a hole in both sides at one point. I'd like to fill the holes in, I know their is not way to make it perfect but is their anyway to fill in a hole like this and have it look decent?


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

If you want it to be invisible you are probably out of luck. I am sure you could do it by scouring over you stock of oak and matching color and grain and then staining it perfect.....

Get a pc of walnut and put it in as a plug finish it and buff it out. It will have a nice contrast.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That doesn't look like oak to me*

But regardless,I wouldn't try to match it...pretty much impossible. So go for a contrasting material... blued metal if it's a military piece, or a black or grey epoxy resin, filled and sanded smooth, a dark wood like ebony or some exotic might be nice. I had to do the same thing on a rifle stock, but I put in 3 round dowels in a triangle, not feasable for you it seems, but it looked fine. an interesting detail not seen before. Polished stainless maybe from a cut down bolt. A circle inside a circle with contrasting woods or steel and brass, maybe? Depending on the maker you may find a medallion of the same manufacturer, like Marlin has on some of their special edition guns. Show us the results, OK?
Looks like you might have a problem truing up the hole, so filling it with an epoxy might be a simple fix after cleaning it out and putting in an undercut or back angle to retain the plug. You can always mix in a metallic powder in the epoxy as well. Show us the results, OK?
:yes: bill


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Good eye on the species. I really didn't look and just took his word for it. It looks like mahogany now that I have looked at it.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would bet that the rifle came with some type of medalion on each side. Does the hole in the center go all the way through?

Look around for some type of medalion, coin, whatever that would fit the holes. Solder/weld a male post to one and a female post to the other then screw them into place.

Alternately I like the idea of walnut or some other contrasting wood or the stainless steel.

George


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I would bet that the rifle came with some type of medalion on each side. George


That was my first thought.:smile:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Mine too!*

That's why I posted that above, but apparently no one reads the posts above! :thumbdown: bill


Sleeper said:


> That was my first thought.:smile:


[ quote= GeorgeC ] I would bet that the rifle came with some type of medalion on each side. Does the hole in the center go all the way through?


----------



## greg donovan (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah, it really looks like it was made with that hole in it. it looks like there is marks in there from a locking washer. what make and model is the rifle?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I see Sturm Ruger on the receiver in the pic. Why don't you do a google search on your model gun and/or contact the manufacturer and try and find out what was there. You should be able to come up with some pictures. I would also consider taking the gun to a knowledgable gun dealer who specializes in older pieces and see if they know.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Wait just a minute here guys.*



marlin336 said:


> I have a rifle with what I think is an oak stock. *Someone drilled a hole in both sides at one point.* I'd like to fill the holes in, I know their is not way to make it perfect but is their anyway to fill in a hole like this and have it look decent?


I think that* someone* was the Factory, as Mike says Sturm Ruger. Was this possibly a thru screw to hold the action in, and it's now "missing"? You should look in your Owners manual or online to see what's what. Could be just a missing part and is available from Ruger or others. Just a thought! :thumbsup: bill
Just curious.... is this the* original* stock?


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

Hmmm…

If you look carefully at the hole, it looks to me like the wood has evidence of a screw thread. The lock washer pattern in the relief area is another good indication.

My guess would be that this screw was used to hold the receiver to the stock.

I would check further to see what was originally there. If purely something decorative, then go ahead with any of the above suggestions. If it is what I think it is, best you get a replacement part.

Knowing Ruger and with that grade of stock, odds are the part was functional and not ornamental.


----------



## Tweegs (Sep 8, 2007)

You posted while I was typing Woodnthings....I'm with ya.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great minds think alike!*

You think? :laughing: bill


----------



## RHarkins (Mar 6, 2009)

Is that a Ruger Mini 14?
The action looks a lot like one I've got. It's a military version of the Mini 14. I'll take a look at mine tonight to see if it has an attachment lug in that location.
I would not fill it until I know for sure the hole doesn't function for a needed purpose.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

very possible that was for the carrying strap. Seen em with a swivel connection thru the butt stock right about where that hole is


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Whatever you do, make it removable. Down the road it, you never know...
If I were to buy or restore this someday? Removable.
I suggest plugging it, either with something original or custom made, but with something that can easily be removed. No epoxy or resin, etc.
Even Ace hardware has a screw rivet you could tack an emblem on each side...


----------



## gregL (Feb 1, 2009)

I would drill a larger shallow hole with a fostner bit that can be matched with a piece of dowel rod of a similar wood. Sort of a large plug. I used this method recently to patch a hole in a walnut desk a friend bought that had a sloppy hole someone had drilled to run a wire through. I Drilled a 1 inch hole with forstner bit and used a matching walnut dowel. Barely noticable now.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If it comes to "filling" the hole*

and we still don't know if it's a "through hole" for a strap, or an action bolt, or a medallion... since our OP is has not responded to those questions.....Then you shouldn't really use a *dowel*, but must make a* plug*, so you don't have end grain (dowel) and cross grain (rifle stock) on the same surface. I know this from my own experience doing the exact same procedeure on my rifle stock. It was kinda smooth, but not perfect when the wood changed with humidity. :blink: bill



gregL said:


> I would drill a larger shallow hole with a fostner bit that can be matched with a piece of dowel rod of a similar wood. Sort of a large plug. I used this method recently to patch a hole in a walnut desk a friend bought that had a sloppy hole someone had drilled to run a wire through. I Drilled a 1 inch hole with forstner bit and used a matching walnut dowel. Barely noticable now.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Your missing some parts on that one. I would not fire it until you get the replacements installed.
As an example, 
Item #50 - Stock Reinforcement Lock Washer, 2 Req’d MS08000 All Mini-14 Ranch Wood Stock models
Item #51 - Stock Reinforcement Screw, 2 Req’d MS06900 Mini-14 Ranch Wood Stock - blued KMS06900 Mini-14 Ranch Wood Stock

I'd recommend doing a Google for the make and model of your rifle and add the work "manual" at the end. Once you've found the match for your version print it out, read it and go from there.​


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That solves this whole issue!*

A really nice shootin piece you got there shamus. I don't know if the OP will be back, but he should see that one!:yes: bill


----------



## drw17 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Don't do it!*

The holes were placed there by the manufacturer; they are stock reinforcement holes. There are two screws and reinforcement washers on each side of the stock that screw into a steel reinforcement inside the stock. They are there for a purpose...replacement screws and washers can either be obtained from Sturm Ruger and Company or Numrich Gun Parts.

Good luck.


----------

